# Delicious Vegetarian Recipes



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

So, after finally being able to get away from the nest, I can finally become a vegetarian. I have been wanting to become a vegetarian for a long time, but to do it I would feel like a burden to the household. But this September I can finally control my meals (ESFJ mother who loves to plan the food for the whole year), so I would love for people to show me some great food that I can start eating!


Thank you.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

@renna helped me out by compiling this.




renna said:


> Omitting going fully raw for a while, here is what I suggest:
> 
> Lentils (which you can cook just one big batch at a time and store it in the refrigerator after that)
> Brown Rice (Never substitute white rice for brown)
> ...


Some of the things in the actual meals are missing in the grocery list, but it's only a few. Initially, you are going to pucker your buttcheeks when you look at the bill, but really all of those grains and nuts should last you longer than just a week. One general rules I have picked up (I haven't actually started yet) are that for every grain you eat, you should eat an equal portion of legumes since the protein contents in each are different but both necessary. If you want a good guide that is succinct, I found this to be informative:

http://www.permanente.net/homepage/kaiser/pdf/6151.pdf

Good luck! I start tomorrow. :happy:

EDIT: That thing about beans and legumes, if you have some sort of animal protein in a meal, you need not worry about that. If you don't have some sort of animal protein in a mean then worry about that.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Tabouleh. 
I'm not vegetarian, but I love it. Whether you would, I don't know. It's from the Eastern Mediterranean. 
Tabouleh Recipe - How to Make Tabouleh


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Anything to do with pesto. Srsly.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Hummus, especially different flavors of hummus, with whole grain wasa crackers. Maybe also have some some cheese (alouette garlic and herb spread is great on crackers as well) with some fruit, like some fresh peaches or dried dates, make an awesome lunch. I accidentally discovered this one day, and it's easy and vegetarian, and healthy too.

Eggs are great scrambled in olive oil with either Fines Herbes or Herbes de Provence ...they're kind of expensive, but a little jar of them last forever, this is super simple to make...and you can add cheddar or even soft goat cheese and make an omelette out of it. But really it's even good just with the scrambled eggs with some salt and pepper.

One of my favorite omelettes has frozen or canned spinach (drained) about a handful or so in a three egg omelette, with a lot of cheese (mozerella or sharp cheddar) and sauteed onions. The most difficult part would be making sure you sautee the onions in some olive oil and get them nice and clear and softened before adding the eggs and spinach and cheese and letting it all cook together. This is soooo good with some multi-grain bread or toast.

I also suggest lentil soups, pumpkin or squash bisques or split pea soup with salads and bread, and beans, of course.

Mexican food is great for this. You can have a veggie works burrito even at the crappiest fast food places (Taco Bell has this new thing now called Cantina bowls and burritos and they are TERRIFIC if you get the vegetarian version) and it's even healthier to get a veggie or bean and rice or bean and cheese burrito with salsa at an authentic place. Of course if you're not in the U.S. this may not apply to your life, we like our Mexican food here.

You can learn to make easy curries with tofu instead of meats by getting a pre-packaged sauce, and also you can get whole grain or high fiber pasta and try various sauces; or maybe just sautee garlic in olive oil, add some tomatoes, and maybe parsley, for a lighter dish without a thick sauce on your pasta.

Almond butter and honey is also easy and delish on whole grain toast or bread or wasa crackers.

Pistachios are supposedly a perfect snack food, as are fruits and greek yogurt. I like to eat salted radishes as snacks as well.

You can also take hunks of sourdough bread and toast them with fresh mozzerella and tomato slices, and when they're done, take them from the oven or toaster, add fresh basil leaves and douse with balsamic vinaigrette. This is lovely, even for dinner, especially with some red wine.

I'm not a vegetarian but I eat a lot of vegetarian meals.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

I just made this recipe for hummus off of yumuniverse.com - AMAZING!

*Traditional Hummus*
2 cups garbanzo beans, soaked and cooked (here’s how and why) *start with 3/4 cup dried garbanzo beans
3 tbsp fresh lemon juice
2 tbsp raw tahini (you can also use roasted)
1-2 cloves garlic, roasted for about 5 minutes
1/4 cup pure water
Pinch cayenne pepper (optional)
1/2 tsp fine ground sea salt or more to taste
Fresh ground black pepper to taste (optional)

*Roasted Red Pepper Hummus*
Everything above, but add 1 large red pepper, cut into quarters and seeded (leave out if you are making traditional hummus) and 1 extra clove of roasted garlic.

*Roasted Garlic Hummus*
Everything for Traditional Hummus, but add 3-4 extra cloves of roasted garlic.

Directions: After soaking your garbanzo beans, place all ingredients in a food processor and pulse until ultra creamy.
If you are making Roasted Red Pepper Hummus place your pepper face down on a parchment-lined cookie sheet and roast in the oven at 350°F for about 15-20 minutes or until skins start to blacken. I will place my peeled garlic cloves with the pepper to roast. Just remove them when browned, which may be sooner than your peppers. When peppers look like they do below, remove from oven and allow to cool. Then remove skins. Place skinless peppers in the food processor and mix until smooth.


You can put this on a panini, sandwich or wrap and not even miss cheese one bit! ^.^


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

So I've been a vegetarian since I was 14(22 now) and have been cooking for myself ever since and I love it one of my favorite recipes is for an Herb and brie cheese omelet/you can also make it scrambled instead:

3 large eggs
1 tablespoons chopped assorted fresh soft herbs, such as chives, parsley, tarragon, basil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoo unsalted butter
1-2 thick slices Brie, about 2 ounces each

I also add in carmelized onions/roasted tomatoes and spinach.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Best Green Smoothie Ever! 

*One banana
*four ice cubes
*1/4cup chopped spinach
* 1/4 cup chopped kale
*splash of almond milk
*splash of water (add for your personal preference of consistency in smoothie)
*1 scoop of Vanilla flavored protein powder - I use Spirulina
* 1/cup of frozen pineapple cubes

Vah-lah! (You cannot taste spinach or kale at all)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I accidentally discovered this tonight.

It has no meat, no eggs, and no dairy.

Basically I make things up sometimes, because I think they would sound good together, and this really seemed to work.

I baked two medium sized red-skin potatoes (which are still smaller than brown baking potatoes, which is why I made two) and left the skin on.

Then in a frying pan I sauteed sliced mushrooms in olive oil for a few minutes, then added chopped tomato, some garlic powder (not garlic salt), and covered, allowed all to cook and soften. Stir occasionally.

I made impromptu guacamole with one mashed avocado, the juice of one whole lemon, salt, and a little more garlic powder.

When the potatoes were finished baking, I split them open and covered them in the guacamole, then put the sauteed mushrooms and tomatoes on top.

The guacamole and bit of olive oil from the sauteed veggies eclipses any need for butter or sour cream on your potato. 

Add a dash more salt if needed. It was REALLY good, and filling (if you eat your peels, which are full of nutrients, as well), and the mushrooms provide some protein. This is what I ate for dinner.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

For lunch, would often eat an avocado, cream cheese and alfalfa/bean sprout sandwich (seasoned of course). I thought it was good, though some people thought it was bizarre. It's just a nice, quick thing if you have to run out the door and pack a lunch

*Avocado, Cream Cheese, And Alfalfa Sprout Sandwich Recipe - Food.com - 71894*


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Mind Swirl said:


> For lunch, would often eat an avocado, cream cheese and alfalfa/bean sprout sandwich (seasoned of course). I thought it was good, though some people thought it was bizarre. It's just a nice, quick thing if you have to run out the door and pack a lunch
> 
> *Avocado, Cream Cheese, And Alfalfa Sprout Sandwich Recipe - Food.com - 71894*


That sounds really good! And even to make a vegan version - I think I'm going to replace the cream cheese w/ white bean hummus and add spinach leaves ( seasoned of course ;-P )


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Low-Fat Chocolate Gingerbread Pudding - super yummy and very healthy, especially for being a dessert. Wanted to share


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

renna said:


> That sounds really good! And even to make a vegan version - I think I'm going to replace the cream cheese w/ white bean hummus and add spinach leaves ( seasoned of course ;-P )


That sounds good too and it would add something extra to the sandwich with the spinach. The hummus is a really good idea and too since there are so many flavors available. You could easily change up the sandwich's flavor.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

A really simple avocado mousse that I use to replace mayo on sandwiches, and with various other foods.

2 large avocados*
1 tablespoon olive oil

Blend with a stick blender** until you have a fluffy, soft mousse. It seems like the volume increases with the length of time that you spend blending.

* Or 3 smaller avocados. It generally comes to about 1 [SUP]1/3[/SUP] cup (unpacked) when I scoop 'em out.
** A regular blender may work, but I've never tried it.

-----------

Any unused portion should be stored in a sealed container in the fridge. I usually finish mine in three or four days, and I haven't had a problem with it going bad. (I don't know how long it can last.) Please note that contact with air turns the mixture brown, but it's still edible. I just stir mine up to get it nice and green again.


----------



## Basil (Sep 12, 2012)

Just had this one tonight: Quinoa Burgers

I skip steps four and six, and just throw everything into the food processor. It's easier, less messy, and I think it makes better burgers. I love these because I can toss them in the freezer and grab one out on days I'm too busy to cook. They're also great for cook-outs or dinners with non-vegetarians. I have a quinoa burger while everyone else is eating their hamburgers, and then we all share the potato chips, baked beans, and veggie tray. Yum!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's another quinoa recipe.

I made a batch yesterday for my brother's girlfriend, and she loved it. She requested the recipe, so I'm posting a modified version of my email here.

*Black Bean and Tomato Quinoa*

Step 1. Mix these ingredients:
Juice of 1 lime
1 tbsp vegetable oil
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp sea salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

Step 2. Add and mix:
1 c cooked quinoa (approx)

Step 3. Add and mix:
1 can (15 oz) black beans
3 diced Roma tomatoes
1.5 tsp dried cilantro (approx)

Step 4. Add and mix:
2 tbsp butter, melted and cooled


And here's the original recipe: Black Bean and Tomato Quinoa Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------

